# Newbie that needs help identifying grass type!



## nittakupal (Mar 24, 2021)

Appreciate everyone's insights on this forum! I'm looking to overseed my lawn this spring but I don't know the type of grass I have. Any input from the experts?

Location: Palo Alto, CA
Weather: 50s/70s year round, minimal rain in the summer, a few weeks per year in the 90s
Plans: sprayed Prodiamine last week and will fertilize with milo in the coming weeks



Thanks!


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@nittakupal looks like a very weak stand of Tall Fescue to me. Based on your weather, that would appear to be a good choice to overseed with too.


----------



## nittakupal (Mar 24, 2021)

Thanks @Spammage !

The previous owner put down new sod but I did a poor job of taking care of it! Now I'm addicted to lawn care after reading this forum.

I'm planning to given Hogan's a call to order some tall Fescue!


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

nittakupal said:


> Thanks @Spammage !
> 
> The previous owner put down new sod but I did a poor job of taking care of it! Now I'm addicted to lawn care after reading this forum.
> 
> I'm planning to given Hogan's a call to order some tall Fescue!


If you sprayed prodiamine recently, then you won't have much if any luck with seeding. Prodiamine prevents root development on germinating seeds and the seedlings then die. You might be better off waiting until the prodiamine application is no longer effective (depends on the dose you applied) before putting the seed down. If your weather is always consistent, then timing shouldn't matter much.


----------

